# Paddle Quest 2008 Coming to Deer Creek State Park



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Paddle Quest 2008, a series of events that promote canoeing and kayaking in Ohio, is coming to Deer Creek State Park in Pickaway County on Saturday, June 28, beginning at 10 a.m. 6/19/08

More...


----------

